# weight loss question



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

what wod be best to lose weight do fat burners work like t5s or t6s or t3s or clen work


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Working on your diet would be the most sustainable method of weight/fat loss


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

how can i sort my diet out


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Several options:

1) post up your full stats, goals, training, and a current day of what you eat. Posting up the macros and cals would be helpful

2) read this thread: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/2558-DocDePanda187123

And try to implement positive changes. Ask questions if need be. We are all here to help. 

3) get in contact with Spongy, a moderator and nutritionist on this forum. He will take the guesswork out of it and make it as easy as can be.


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks alot


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

nottzlad said:


> thanks alot



You're very welcome


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're very welcome



i will put it all up


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

this is all the bmi bf%


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 21, 2015)

If you are interested in losing fat (as opposed to just any type of weight) I would recommend a Ketogenic Diet (extremely low carbohydrates).


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 21, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> If you are interested in losing fat (as opposed to just any type of weight) I would recommend a Ketogenic Diet (extremely low carbohydrates).



whats that


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 21, 2015)

There is a lot of info on the web if you use Google.

Lyle McDonald has a great book on the subject.


----------



## nottzlad (Mar 22, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> It will do a good job of making your wallet lighter.
> 
> Why didn't you say that you were looking for a magic pill?  We could have directed you to the Magic Pill Forum.



ok  old fashioned way


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

if you're going natural, look into fasted cardio. really the quickest way to a healthy solution imo


----------



## Superhenry (Mar 31, 2017)

Will Ketogenic Diet also work for an office guy, mostly just sitting for 8 hours?


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Apr 1, 2017)

Superhenry said:


> Will Ketogenic Diet also work for an office guy, mostly just sitting for 8 hours?



do you do any form of cardio when you are at the gym?


----------



## Classical Atlas (Apr 4, 2017)

Go for a walk everyday.. next week take it up to a jog and walk. eventually you can get to some running. Good Luck! Keep it simple.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 4, 2017)

when I started my journey at 472lbs I focused on diet and cardio only. swimming kicked ass!  I did ketogenic diet for a long ass time and lost 150lbs on it! its tough but works.. after switching from keto I still at real clean and started lifting. I still lost weight and was eating a lot of simply clean food. simply put, eat clean and get to work on your cardio...


----------



## SarahO'Neill (May 23, 2017)

Dietary supplements too help in loosing weight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2017)

SarahO'Neill said:


> Dietary supplements too help in loosing weight.


are all a bunch of crap sarah o neill..Hit the cardio and have a diet that supports your goals will get the job done better then any pill


----------



## knightmare999 (May 24, 2017)

I agree with the consensus here.  At your level, you definitely need some cardio and a lot of research into getting your diet in check.  Not just "diet" as in "Hollywood diet" or some garbage, but being aware of what you put into your body, when you are doing it, and why you are putting in the combination of foods that you are.  Even with awareness and knowledge, discipline and dedication is going to make or break you.  
You might lose some weight taking pretty hardcore stimulants, but you'll likely affect your thyroid and metabolism in the process.  If/when that happens, you're going to be in a bigger world of sh1t than you are now.  
Don't give yourself cheat days once a week like you're a 5 year old.  Let your balls drop and be a man and do the right things. 
You won't miss fried foods and candy after 3-4 weeks and everything will be much easier.  Weight dropping off will be the reward, and the new you that you discover, physically and mentally, will help you push harder.
Or, try to take the "quick" way out, screw up, give up because you're not getting the results you wanted, and give yourself real problems.  

I hope you really think about what we're telling you and buckle down.  Nothing worth having is easy.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SarahO'Neill (May 24, 2017)

Yes fat burners do helps in losing weight. More convenient if it is a natural supplement.


----------



## knightmare999 (May 24, 2017)

SarahO'Neill said:


> Yes fat burners do helps in losing weight. More convenient if it is a natural supplement.


 
Scumbag
__________


----------



## trodizzle (May 24, 2017)

SarahO'Neill said:


> Yes fat burners do helps in losing weight. More convenient if it is a natural supplement.



Provide evidence of this please.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2017)

Salad and oysters....


----------

